# Executing an Alpha Field Trial...



## Dark Jester (Jun 8, 2014)

I have read many posts here on topics such as which BoB to have and how much and what to pack in it, which sidearm, rifle and shotgun are the best, which caliber, the best knife, etc., etc., etc... There seem to hundreds, if not thousand of redundant threads on these same topics. 

However, I can't recall any posts that report on the results of anyone actually conducting a trial run, an Alpha Field Trial (AFT), on their Preparedness Plan. I have conducted a number of them (and Beta level) which have continually influenced my process for improving procedures, logistics as well as my overall health and fitness.

So, my question is, how many of you have actually had an initial trial run (Alpha Field Trial)?
If you have, what are the aspects of your plan that this field trial convinced you to adjust or change overall?
Or instead, do you base your decisions on your experiences from everyday life? Such as, your shotgun choice is based on the one you already have and use for hunting instead of one that may be more appropriate to a broader Preparedness Plan.

I have conducted a number of these "drills". During an AFT in a spring rain storm, I found the challenges of setting up and maintaining a temporary camp under these conditions was not as easy as when I was a young Navy Corpsman; many challenges were faced including finding dry firewood, my backpack leaked, immersion foot, decreased stamina, etc... I was forced to consider these factors and adjust my plan accordingly.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I've got no plans to bug out unless conditions are too dangerous to stay, like environmental changes force a move. (tornado, nuclear fallout, wildfire, etc...)
That being said, my only place to go would be to my folk's land, about 7 miles away.
I need to plan a day when the family tries to make it there on foot with nothing but our bags.
We would be quite the site, I'm sure...
The kids are a bit young still, so dealing with what comes from that would be a real pain.
I doubt they could walk that far.

The other field test I need to do is to plan out my get-home scenario.
I work ~35 miles from home. That's about a two day trip on foot with gear.
I may need to plan a Friday when I can leave work on foot, and try to get home before Sunday morning.
The entire area would be quite urban, so "camping" would need to be exceedingly inconspicuous.
There are some spots along the way that could serve as a nice bedding site, but not many.

The issues you bring up have always worried me. Having a plan is one thing, executing it is entirely different.
Thanks for this thread. You may have very well motivated me to finally do this.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

I havent run a trial yet, but i am also basing my abilites on past hiking trips over 50km, I did the west coast trail in '05 and '06, in '05 we hiked north to south, '06 we hiked south to north. the trail is 80km, we pushed an average of 15 km/day with packs as heavy as 55-60lbs. the terrain was 50% sloped beach and boulders, and 50% temperate rain forrest with winding cedar roots, ankle deep mud, and endless cedar ladders and two cable carts that cross two inlets. the first trip was done in 7 days with a two day rest at tsusiat falls, the second year was a speed run accomplished in 5 days with little to no rest. Now!, that was back a few years ago when i was in my prime, I have since been married and have two daughters, I am not in as good a shape as I was then, but based on seasonal hikes the last few summers, I know I can still pack 60lbs 1200m elevation gain over 3km, My only issue now is how well the wife and kids will fair. the wife can handle her own pretty good, but it's the 4yr old and the 4month old that will complicate efforts!


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Dark Jester said:


> how many of you have actually had an initial trial run (Alpha Field Trial)?
> If you have, what are the aspects of your plan that this field trial convinced you to adjust or change overall?
> Or instead, do you base your decisions on your experiences from everyday life?.


travel lighter
use bug repellent
get ankle support in Boots and better insoles

bugs are merciless in the north after around 70 kilometers of walking my pack my ankle started getting sore and that was the halfway point of the tour. I did accomplish my goal of getting to the campsite however at that point I was pretty burned and instead of going on for the three hundred kilometer track I ended up looping back and through an alternate route.

I think I'm better prepared for this summer.
I've gone more modular and incorporated everything into a vest with MOLLE attachments packs. I'm not sure if I am going to go with my rucksack or if I'm going to attach the rucksack and the frame direct to the vest this year Summer 2015. overall though I think the number one lesson learned was you gotta have good boots

eat heavy foods first


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

All the time, as much as we can. That's why my gear has evolved from 70lb kitchen sinks to 24lb tool kits.

When we go camping, more often than not it has nothing to do with setting up a tent for 3 days and sitting in our lawn chairs. We usually bring as little as we can, hike in to the back country, and start beating the crap out of our equipment until it breaks or proves itself. I'm not rich, and I don't spend an inordinate amount of money on preps because I can't, but I have from time to time gone through a few brands of a particular item looking for one that actually stood up to the job it was intended for. All of that testing is in the event that we're displaced from our homes and have no recourse except to move on foot until we find somewhere to set up permanently.

As for in the home, I can't honestly say we've turned the power off for a few days to see how well we would fare. Based on the outdoors escapades, I'm pretty confident that keeping warm, keeping well fed and keeping safe would be dramatically easier here without running trials. Around the home our focus is slightly different; planning for a home invasion, for example. Things that are more likely to occur before a shtf event (not likely to occur, but more likely than say the world going dark). We discuss, implement and test all of our plans.

This is why I'm not a fan of gear that's still in the package. If I see a BOB thread and half of the stuff is in the cardboard and plastic it was bought in, I think you're doing yourself a huge disservice. To reiterate, I have broken the fancy brand name expensive gear, only to find a cheaper model that worked better... and vice versa. If you haven't used it, then you might as well not even have it.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Dark Jester said:


> I have read many posts here on topics such as which BoB to have and how much and what to pack in it, which sidearm, rifle and shotgun are the best, which caliber, the best knife, etc., etc., etc... There seem to hundreds, if not thousand of redundant threads on these same topics.
> 
> However, I can't recall any posts that report on the results of anyone actually conducting a trial run, an Alpha Field Trial (AFT), on their Preparedness Plan. I have conducted a number of them (and Beta level) which have continually influenced my process for improving procedures, logistics as well as my overall health and fitness.
> 
> ...


I have run some field trials. What I have learned is this...I am not as healthy as I once was so I must carry less, I must account for slower movement times and I must pack things that will help me catch food and start fires and camp with less effort. I only travel with a back pack now, No checked bags, in order to gradually increase my strength and regain my comfort for carrying a ruck. As many of you know I travel practically every other week, so it's a good amount of "back-packing'

I also cannot take things like knives, lighters and stuff through airport security, but I can take my altoids cans containing my Cotton, tinder articles and stuff,and fishing hooks etc. SO I generally scout a store near where I am staying to find a cheap knife and other things that I need. As far as long movements...and camping with the basics...I have done that so many times I really don't feel the need to go out and do it some more.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Old SF Guy said:


> I have run some field trials. What I have learned is this...I am not as healthy as I once was so I must carry less, I must account for slower movement times and I must pack things that will help me catch food and start fires and camp with less effort. I only travel with a back pack now, No checked bags, in order to gradually increase my strength and regain my comfort for carrying a ruck. As many of you know I travel practically every other week, so it's a good amount of "back-packing'
> 
> I also cannot take things like knives, lighters and stuff through airport security, but I can take my altoids cans containing my Cotton, tinder articles and stuff,and fishing hooks etc. SO I generally scout a store near where I am staying to find a cheap knife and other things that I need. As far as long movements...and camping with the basics...*I have done that so many times I really don't feel the need to go out and do it some more.*


Unfortunately and fortunately for me my kids are getting older and I will have to do these trial runs with them and teach them the ways! But that is a fun adventure in itself


----------



## tks (Oct 22, 2014)

In order to run an alpha trial (which I'm only guessing at what that is), don't you need to know what the situational parameters are? Do you run one for each of the variables? People prep with different shtf scenarios in mind. Myself, have no particular one that I worry about. I prep because any one of them could happen at any time. I'm not going to bug out the same way during an economic collapse as I am for an emp.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

No bug out planned here, but I get what you're saying. It's the "Looks good on paper" effect. You don't really know if it's going to work until you actually try it. The best laid plans of mice and mine often go awry...

I did see this article yesterday, some of you might find it interesting. This guy spent a good portion of his life living out of a backpack all around the world. He has figured out what works, will keep him comfortable, and all under 25 pounds.

How I built the ultimate 25 pound bug out bag


----------



## Dark Jester (Jun 8, 2014)

tks said:


> In order to run an alpha trial (which I'm only guessing at what that is), don't you need to know what the situational parameters are? Do you run one for each of the variables? People prep with different shtf scenarios in mind. Myself, have no particular one that I worry about. I prep because any one of them could happen at any time. I'm not going to bug out the same way during an economic collapse as I am for an emp.


You would not know the complete set of parameters as it relates to your plan because an Alpha Field Trial is a beginning step in the process to define those parameters. The AFT puts your basic premise to the test and supports or eliminates those choices being tested. I'm sure you have heard of Beta Testing... well, an Alpha Field Trial or Alpha Testing, is the beginning of the process. It is where you start with the fundamental plan and add components to be tested within the plan see if they help to reach the desired result. This is done each time you add or change a critical component. An individual item, person or method may, on their own, be acceptable, but does it work as part of a process?

Many people add factors to their plan without testing their relevance or how they add or distract from the overall integrity of the plan; is your gear up for the task you have assigned it?, are those involved familiar and capable to execute the plan?, etc... Integrating AFT as your evaluation process instead of using someone else's opinion or what you have grown accustomed to using/doing is a way to validate your choices.


----------



## tks (Oct 22, 2014)

Dark Jester said:


> You would not know the complete set of parameters as it relates to your plan because an Alpha Field Trial is a beginning step in the process to define those parameters. The AFT puts your basic premise to the test and supports or eliminates those choices being tested. I'm sure you have heard of Beta Testing... well, an Alpha Field Trial or Alpha Testing, is the beginning of the process. It is where you start with the fundamental plan and add components to be tested within the plan see if they help to reach the desired result. This is done each time you add or change a critical component. An individual item, person or method may, on their own, be acceptable, but does it work as part of a process?
> 
> Many people add factors to their plan without testing their relevance or how they add or distract from the overall integrity of the plan; is your gear up for the task you have assigned it?, are those involved familiar and capable to execute the plan?, etc... Integrating AFT as your evaluation process instead of using someone else's opinion or what you have grown accustomed to using/doing is a way to validate your choices.


Awe, I see. I thought the alpha was the finale. Thanks. Now I get it.


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> I've got no plans to bug out unless conditions are too dangerous to stay, like environmental changes force a move. (tornado, nuclear fallout, wildfire, etc...)
> That being said, my only place to go would be to my folk's land, about 7 miles away.
> I need to plan a day when the family tries to make it there on foot with nothing but our bags.
> We would be quite the site, I'm sure...
> ...


I'm in the same boat with the kids. Leaving home on foot would be on horseback. Getting home from work on foot could be a long trip. How long would it take to walk 1800 miles?


----------



## Dark Jester (Jun 8, 2014)

SecretPrepper said:


> I'm in the same boat with the kids. Leaving home on foot would be on horseback. Getting home from work on foot could be a long trip. How long would it take to walk 1800 miles?


How is it that you have already decided to bug out on foot or bug out at all if your movement will be slowed due to your kids?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Dark Jester said:


> How is it that you have already decided to bug out on foot or bug out at all if your movement will be slowed due to your kids?


If I may field this one...
As I stated in my previous response, I don't intend to bug out unless environmental issues force it.
He may follow the same line of thinking.

If leaving my home is absolutely unavoidable, I should still have a plan even if my kids will slow the roll.


----------



## Dark Jester (Jun 8, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> If I may field this one...
> As I stated in my previous response, I don't intend to bug out unless environmental issues force it.
> He may follow the same line of thinking.
> 
> If leaving my home is absolutely unavoidable, I should still have a plan even if my kids will slow the roll.


Thanks for the input, Kauboy. But, it looks as though he has not thought out a realistic approach to his Preparedness Plan which is the whole point. I find so many that have not started and yes, I was certainly one of those that would get to it another day...

To be a truly useful forum, I believe there needs to be more "outside the box" thinking as it appears "group think" has overtaken many. Again, I go back to my OP regarding the numerous threads on the best this and that, but few on actual solutions or advice for building a realistic plan. I'm not sure if it was here or elsewhere, but someone suggested that many on these forums are followed by "Fantasy Preppers" and that is what has gotten me started thinking about how true or untrue it may be for me and others.


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

Dark Jester said:


> I have read many posts here on topics such as which BoB to have and how much and what to pack in it, which sidearm, rifle and shotgun are the best, which caliber, the best knife, etc., etc., etc... There seem to hundreds, if not thousand of redundant threads on these same topics.
> 
> However, I can't recall any posts that report on the results of anyone actually conducting a trial run, an Alpha Field Trial (AFT), on their Preparedness Plan. I have conducted a number of them (and Beta level) which have continually influenced my process for improving procedures, logistics as well as my overall health and fitness.
> 
> ...


Tests? I never intend to bug out, unless there is a *local* natural event (volcano erupts down the street ...)

Bug IN test is another subject all together. We do it at least once/year when the power goes out, we don't plan it, it just happens and we have no idea how long it will last. I have 2 generators stored ready to use (just add fuel). They can run about 8 hours on 1.2 gallons and I have at least 100 gallons ready (with stabilizer etc.) at any time of year., so running generator 12 hours/day, I can behave as if almost nothing is wrong in the house for nearly 2 months without leaving my BIL. We could last much longer if we decided to scrap the freezer and ration the fuel to the maximum. We also have enough oil to change the oil when required. It would NOT be fun to stay bugged in for more than a month, but we could do it and survive a winter.

Anything that causes a BugIn event that lasts longer than a month would cause me to seriously consider re-locating (using a vehicle). We (entire family) are not capable of Bugging out on foot. So after a month if we need to bug out, we'll hook up to the 5th wheel (loaded as a serious BOB) and then Bug out. If the 5th wheel was a no go for some reason (needing more mobility), then one (or more) of the 4 wheel drives would be used to 'escape', at that point I'd have linked up with friends and call it more or an exfiltration than a bug-out.

As far as things we've learned during past outages:
1) I didn't have oil to change the oil in the generator, I had gas, but had to go to the store to get oil. That has been rectified with a case of oil.
2) Our well pump is 220v and our generators are 110v. I now have a manual method of getting water from our wells. There is a LOT of water around here and I have a means of filtering water from the river nearby (200yds) if required. --- realized I needed a filter and manual means of using our well - resolved this summer.
3) During the last outage (last winter), I decided I needed better/more cooking capabilities during an outage. - resolved by storing charcoal and 100lbs of propane.
4) No changes made in defensive preps yet. -- the perimeter alarm that have been discussed here are interesting and may get built over the winter.
5) Communications - My ham radio base station was upgraded and the old one was stored in a faraday cage for protection from EMP. I don't have a method for rotating the beam if an EMP hits, but I try to keep it pointed toward Europe when I shut it down, as I can communicate within US using temporary antennas (wire antennas stored in basement). But hitting Europe is much easier with the beam. If we were hit with an EMP, I'd hope that I could get news from European hams. I have plenty of battery storage to supply emergency communication if EMP knocked out gennys. I'd really like to have another means of battery charging and would love to have a small solar panel (100w-200w) stored in a faraday cage for just this event.

I sure hope my great grandchildren look back and think of me as a bit crazy doing all this prepping and never needing it.

AJ


----------



## Dark Jester (Jun 8, 2014)

A J said:


> Tests? I never intend to bug out, unless there is a *local* natural event (volcano erupts down the street ...)
> 
> Bug IN test is another subject all together... AJ


Where in my OP did I mention Bugging Out?


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

Dark Jester said:


> Where in my OP did I mention Bugging Out?


You didn't, but so much of the response/following discussion was talking about bugging out, I thought it was best to preface clearly my response.

No offense meant/intended/expected/proposed etc. :grin:

AJ


----------



## Dark Jester (Jun 8, 2014)

A J said:


> You didn't, but so much of the response/following discussion was talking about bugging out, I thought it was best to preface clearly my response.
> 
> No offense meant/intended/expected/proposed etc. :grin:
> 
> AJ


None taken... :lol:


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Well, I have no intention of bugging out to anywhere, but... I have taken several weekend camping trip alone, with nothing but my GHB. It has heed me to decide what could go, and what I needed to add.


----------



## hansonb4 (Aug 17, 2014)

I have had mini-field trials with equipment but nothing too extravagant. It revolves around my slingpack and whether my gear is too heavy for a single strap, is my cold weather gear up to the test, etc... This has been tromping around in forest preserves or standing for hours, at kids soccer games in the 40 degree weather, rain and driving wind, etc...

I have a 40 mile hike from the office to home; that is my biggest concern should something happen in Chicago and I have to go on foot. Having done some testing of my gear, I have made some improvements, I continue to tweak my kit, replace items, add things to my car kit, etc... I think most people have done this and continue to do so.


----------



## Dark Jester (Jun 8, 2014)

hansonb4 said:


> I have had mini-field trials with equipment but nothing too extravagant. It revolves around my slingpack and whether my gear is too heavy for a single strap, is my cold weather gear up to the test, etc... This has been tromping around in forest preserves or standing for hours, at kids soccer games in the 40 degree weather, rain and driving wind, etc...
> 
> I have a 40 mile hike from the office to home; that is my biggest concern should something happen in Chicago and I have to go on foot. Having done some testing of my gear, I have made some improvements, I continue to tweak my kit, replace items, add things to my car kit, etc... I think most people have done this and continue to do so.


It's a good thing you keep up with your gear, but what other parts of your plan have you challenged?
Also, I don't agree that most people continue to do what you have done...


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

Dark Jester said:


> Thanks for the input, Kauboy. But, it looks as though he has not thought out a realistic approach to his Preparedness Plan which is the whole point. I find so many that have not started and yes, I was certainly one of those that would get to it another day...
> 
> To be a truly useful forum, I believe there needs to be more "outside the box" thinking as it appears "group think" has overtaken many. Again, I go back to my OP regarding the numerous threads on the best this and that, but few on actual solutions or advice for building a realistic plan. I'm not sure if it was here or elsewhere, but someone suggested that many on these forums are followed by "Fantasy Preppers" and that is what has gotten me started thinking about how true or untrue it may be for me and others.


Ok, I was agreeing with him on most parts. I do NOT plan to bug out. We live in a rural area that has gone weeks without power and fuel shortages without any real changes to lifestyle. Some inconveniences but all of us in the area pulled together and it was ok. I too have small children that if there were a series of events that left us homeless and no other means of travel other than walking 7 miles to relatives. His number there. It would be a little under 5 for us. We would use the horses. With the people that live in our area and our relationship with them. It would take a perfect storm to put us traveling on foot. I really don't ever see this happening but IF then horseback riding we go. Again agreeing with him getting home to the family from work is my real concern. I travel all over the US for work. The family usually travels with me but I could need to get home to them. It could be 1800 miles that I need to travel to get there. I almost never have less than 100 gallons of fuel in the truck. The only time I have less is when traveling then I fill up when we leave and when we get where we are going. I can travel a minimum of 1300 miles on 100 gallons and 2000+ miles if toped off. If something happened that made modern travel impossible I am not sure how I would get home. If it came down to it I would walk home or die trying. I was not trying to miss lead or throw out mixed signals. It takes me forever to type out this much so most of my post are a little short and vague. Also my mind runs faster than I can type so longer replies like this one tend to wonder from thought to thought without completely finishing one. Also grammar is s&*%ty so I don't like make long post for that reason either. Hope this clears up my original statement for you.


----------



## Dark Jester (Jun 8, 2014)

SecretPrepper said:


> Ok, I was agreeing with him on most parts. I do NOT plan to bug out....


To refocus on the point of the OP, I never mentioned Bugging Out but for some reason, the focus is on Bugging Out. The point of this thread is to discuss if anyone conducts initial field trials (AFT) to test the validity of ones Preparedness Plan. IF Bugging Out is in your plan, how have you tested your plan to see if it needs improvements?


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

In response to the OP. Not much would change in a SHTF situation for us. Travel would be stopped. I would cary my rifle and wear my chest rig for working the property. Tripes to the neighbors to trade and pass info would be on foot. No real need to test that as I have walked to the neighbors manny manny times. I have carried my hunting pack more miles than I know. My BOB is more of a week long camping trip pack. No long distance bugging out for us as it is not realistic for our family. Bugging out would be from our home to a relative's or close friend's place. Guns would be what we use for play at the range and hunting. No special training needed with them, been shootin them for years. Being self sufficient is our main plan and we try to piratic that as much as we can every day. New stuff in the garden every year. New animals from time to time. Live off of only what is in the house for 2 weeks without shopping. That one always shoes us something we can improve on. Last year was pepper for me and toilet paper for the wife. We live in a hurricane state so we have always tried to be prepared for long power outages. It can take a long time to get the power back up out at our place. I had a backup gen installed when we built the house 8 years ago. The wife and I grew up in the country so no learning curve there.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

as far as my pack goes, I am 100% confident I have everything I need and could possibly carry on foot in my bag, I have packed and repacked my bag 100's of times, I know what goes with what, what order it is packed, is it everything I wish I could carry? No! The gear has been pushed to the limits dozens of times in the most extreme conditions, hot and frozen, I have pushed myself to the limits of my conditioning and skills. The biggest thing I really need to work on is my evac time! I havent done a trial run yet with the fam and all the gear, I know what will go in the truck and trailer, what gets leaft behind if the trailer can't come, what needs to be left behind if the truck can't come either, my plan is solid! Just need a trial run on getting out of dodge to B.O.L.'s whether they are temp or long term! there are a few places to go that need to be run, tested and timed!


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Dark Jester said:


> Thanks for the input, Kauboy. But, it looks as though he has not thought out a realistic approach to his Preparedness Plan which is the whole point. I find so many that have not started and yes, I was certainly one of those that would get to it another day...
> 
> To be a truly useful forum, I believe there needs to be more "outside the box" thinking as it appears "group think" has overtaken many. Again, I go back to my OP regarding the numerous threads on the best this and that, but few on actual solutions or advice for building a realistic plan. I'm not sure if it was here or elsewhere, but someone suggested that many on these forums are followed by "Fantasy Preppers" and that is what has gotten me started thinking about how true or untrue it may be for me and others.


I don't think you can ever get past the beta stage. Some variable(s) will change between tries, even if it's only that you're x months older. I say get past running your most likely alphas and make them work every time. If you can do that, I'm pretty sure you'll be ok when the time comes.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Dark Jester said:


> To refocus on the point of the OP, I never mentioned Bugging Out but for some reason, the focus is on Bugging Out. The point of this thread is to discuss if anyone conducts initial field trials (AFT) to test the validity of ones Preparedness Plan. IF Bugging Out is in your plan, how have you tested your plan to see if it needs improvements?


How can you test A PREPAREDNESS PLAN? Anybody else here have ONE plan? If so, pm me your address cuz I can always use more gear when you try to tailor your shtf to fit your one plan.

If you don't have a 3-ring binder full of plans, you're a fool.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

We get several opportunities to test the plan short term every year. Especially in the spring. The weather out here is no joke... since I live in the middle of nowhere my house is among the last to be reconnected during outages. This is one of the main reasons I got into preparedness. Example: a tornado hit my county earlier this year and wiped out many power lines. We were without power for 12 days in an all electric house. My generator saved the day by running the deep freezer and the well pump when we needed it. The led lanterns, oil lamps and large supply of snaplights gave us light. The outdoor cooking equipment allowed us to make some great meals. 

Every time this happens I learn something new. In the above example I learned I didn't have enough batteries to keep flashlights running for more than a week. So I got some rechargeables and a small solar panel to keep them and my cell phones running. Eventually i would like to get off the grid via solar but $$$ is in the way right now. Entertainment is a great morale booster, the ability to keep radios, flashlights, tablets and cell phones running is a lesson learned the hard way. I also learned that I needed to keep more fuel on hand to run the generator. It goes quickly. So does toilet paper. A final lesson I learned from this ONE example is that I needed to stock more dog food. This same scenario happened last winter as well. Now I keep at the least a cord of firewood for the woodstove. Usually a lot more.

My point is that you must test your preps and find out what works for you and your family. The only way to do it is through experience, real or simulated. Lots to be learned.

For the folks that intend to bug out: grab your bob and go backpacking. It is the best way to learn...


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

thepeartree said:


> How can you test A PREPAREDNESS PLAN? Anybody else here have ONE plan? If so, pm me your address cuz I can always use more gear when you try to tailor your shtf to fit your one plan.
> 
> If you don't have a 3-ring binder full of plans, you're a fool.


personally I don't think it's foolish the Pentagon does it.
well you could propose an argument I think they came up with some pretty good gear so I'm not going to go down that Avenue.

none the less I have strategized for specific scenarios for instance in long Wak my major con cerns are limited. for example forest fire has not situation caused by derailment or turnover bvery much less so the potential for hurricane force windsie a tornado there's been a few days with really really strong winds coming off the lake I suppose it could be possible but more than a few trees are knocked over on some occasion. there's also a less your chance of some type of industrial accidents at one of the mines causing water contamination haven't looked into it too much. of course there's also the chance for biological dangers such as becase were some illness such as you or otherwise started spreading in large amounts.In the winter time it is an ongoing emergency due to extremely cold weather which is made even worse in the event of power outages or gas line issues or the heavy heavy snow blocking the highway. there's an even lesser chance of some type of major eventshowever these are very very limited much less chance of occurring then the other things. Brecently there's been an added danger due to the conversion of the TransCanada pipeline to the eastern pipeline they're going to change some of the natural gas pipelito to oil bitumen. this of course also presents advantages in the event of a major disaster. I consider my place and long like to be a long term development property in some cases it is my bug out in other cases when I'm actually located there it is my just a dream. Bed bug in. 
so yes training in your plans is important you may think you're the best in the world to do stuff but until you actually practice that stuff your green.
every time I've taken my gear out for a dry run I've learned something new a new way to do something or better way to do it this is a little like running in the woods you think it's simple but when you have deadfall and a whole bunch of twigs poking in every direction you may not be able to do it quite as easy as you thought it was add in some muskeg and you're no longer on solid ground out in water up to your waist and its a different game again the same is true for hiking in the middle of nowhere you leara map for your preparedness where your water is and so on and so forth if you haven't set out a map for your preparedness planning you're jumping into an abyss that you may not get out of I highly suggest mapping out your exit strategy in the event of any type of commotion on all modes of transit and may be available that's train plane bus foot car bicycle anything that could be a possible way out even boat. it is highly likely in a state of emergency that you're going to have armed government agents telling you what to do and if you decide that in every situation you're kind of bug in then you're going to find yourself confronting the government and when you do that on your own it may not go so well now you could get lucky but unless you have a really good plan then you're jumping into an abyss again cuz as soon as your label the hostel normally me all hell will rain down on you anyone who is serious about preparedness will lay out reformulated strategies for every scenario that they can think of of course it will get easier the more you look at it because you can reuse portions of the plan you can even designate certain parts of your plan as maneuvers or actions and then you can peice those togetherin different scenarios

now you don't need to do this but it's easier to figure out what works and what doesn't work in advance cuz the last thing you one is for something to go wrong for example you think you're all good with a gas mask until you try to run away from some type of hazmat occurrence then you start hyperventilating and instinctively you pull your mask off that could happen if you don't practice running in the masks depending on the mask you're going to want to. the most basic plan of action is have supplies ready for X number of hours a 72 hours have your radio ready and follow government instructions the problem now is though that the emergency broadcast network has been dismantled this become a voluntary process so it's not the government's but commercial radio stations that you're leaving your life in the hands of and in a serious situation it's very possible those radio stations will go on remote or offline unless you have your own plan of action and know what to do you could be in danger in yourself

I'm sure we're all going to die of natural causes or accidental death not related to preparedness but at least take into account that if you don't have a plan of action then hopefully you are a person of faith if you don't have that plan you're leaving yourself open to manipulation based on the circumstances that seemed most prevalent as opposed to what is the course of action that's going to save your life

just remember it's not about what's happening where you are bu

t it's about what happened and where you need to be

\but I don't have a three ring binder full of plans I develop strategies electronically went over then and have continued to go over them repeatedly so I have them memorized. bear in mind that there's still probably some electronic copies of various actions floating around unfortunately using evidence is a liability if you're up against time. Of opposition with intelligence they can take your plans and use them against you or manipulate them to mean something else


----------



## hansonb4 (Aug 17, 2014)

Dark Jester said:


> It's a good thing you keep up with your gear, but what other parts of your plan have you challenged?
> Also, I don't agree that most people continue to do what you have done...


Sure - here is what I have done:

1. Weaponry: Test my G19 G4 on a regular basis. I haven't tested the Mace but I do play around with my knives to and from work on the expressway (yes, that does sound very wierd).

2. Shelter: I posted pictures of me trying to make a bivy sack with my military grade poncho, poncho liner and and emergency blanket attached in between, using the grommets on the poncho, some small corks and the shoe-lace style ties of the poncho liner. It didn't really work out. Somewhere on the forum I posted photos and received suggestions.

3. Fuel: I have enough camping and outdoor experience to know that my MSR pocket rocket works well. But one day my son had a soccer game in the rain, wind and a temp at about 40 degrees. Right before half-time I went to my car, grabbed a thing on ramen, poured water from my 40 oz klean kanteen into a GSI glacier cup (both containers in my backpack), and used my Trangia and travel-sized bottle of Everclear to make him soup. All of the kids on the team were jealous; I had enough left over that I gave some to the coach, who poured it into his travel coffee mug. I learned that I needed a lid for my GSI cup, but all of the suggestions on the internet proved wrong; they must have changed the diameter of the cup as I could not find a tight fitting can lid for my GSI. I purchased a second Stanley Cook Pot/Set that has a perfect sized lid. This now is in the bottom of my Condor H2O pouch at the bottom, then goes in the GSI cup, then the 40 oz klean kanteen nestles into that. I am confident this set up will provide me with enough heat/food/fuel for the two days I envision it will take me to walk home from work, even in winter.

4. Clothing: During the soccer season, I continually used, evaluated and modified my cold weather gear. Things that worked vs. didn't work, take this hat out and put this one in.

All of that is basically to get home. My kids have different color zip ties in their backpacks to attach to street sign posts to indicate to their siblings which route they have taken to get home in an emergency. They know which street sign posts to look for these markers, what they mean (one means they were there, two on certain posts indicated that they went to the Jr High to pick up their little sister, etc...).

5. Water: We have a WaterBob and the kids know what to do. If the power goes out at home, they need to check their phone. If the phone won't turn on, that is a pretty clear indication of an EMP. Luckily we live near a huge water tower, so the kids know that they need to run to the basement, grab the waterBob, set it up and fill it up in the bathtub. We have opened the box, read the instructions, seen YouTube videos, etc... They also know where the 7 gallon jerry cans for water are and to fill those up. They understand to fill it up immediately, before the pressure is gone.

We are all about bugging in. However, they all know about what I coin "The Grab List." While we do have a decent amount of supplies, only our food, cases of water and medicine is all centralized, in the storage room in our basement. My Grab List has everything that they or my wife needs to grab in case they need to leave: Emergency money, "bill box," a small vertical file that has birth certificates, insurance policies, all pics and home movies on an external drive, etc...), lp propane tanks, tazer, cans of Mace, etc... They know where that is.

Communication: We have talked about how on 9/11 and after the Fukishima disaster, making phone calls was almost impossible, however text messages went through relatively easy. We have our own family text group set up and we all know that if there is no electricity, they need to power their phones down after shutting down all services (wi-fi, bluetooth, etc...) We have agreed that we will keep the phones off and only power them on for 5 minutes at the top and bottom of each hour. If two family members are together, only one person will power on.

Is out plan fool proof? Of course not. In fact, I think our plan is not going to get us very far. However, I think by planning it out, discussing it with the family, the fact that knowing there is a plan, what everyone needs to do, will allow us to not panic, especially my kids. I believe that is half the battle. We can withstand a few weeks in an emergency, we have decent supplies, and we talk about it every now and then.

Sorry for such a long message


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Somebody did post about a trial they did.... If I remember correctly they started a hike home, it began to storm and get windy, they quit, went back to their car, and drove home...


----------



## Dark Jester (Jun 8, 2014)

thepeartree said:


> How can you test A PREPAREDNESS PLAN? Anybody else here have ONE plan? If so, pm me your address cuz I can always use more gear when you try to tailor your shtf to fit your one plan.
> 
> If you don't have a 3-ring binder full of plans, you're a fool.


As I see it, a Preparedness Plan should not be linear but a matrix of contingencies that can be applied to a variety of situations. A Preparedness Plan should not be limited to one option, but consist of many interlocking sub-sets of probable solutions that have been tested. Think of a flow chart... Bugging Out is a contingency not a plan. How else are you able to effectively alter a contingency if there is only one plan or each plan is unrelated?

An AFT is a way to put to the test the individual components of you Preparedness Plan to see if they are the best fit for all contingencies; e.g., does your knife work well with bushcraft and defense or do you need two knives?, do you need a primary (EDC) FAK or a large secondary level Emergency Kit for a particular situation?, if you want to bug out and can't carry all your gear, should you re-evaluate your mobility/logistics plan?


----------



## Dark Jester (Jun 8, 2014)

"Sorry for such a long message..."

No, thanks for sharing your ideas.
Have you considered Medical, Field Sanitation, Unfriendlies, dealing with children in these conditions; sleep deprivation, fatigue, OpSec?


----------



## Dark Jester (Jun 8, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> Somebody did post about a trial they did.... If I remember correctly they started a hike home, it began to storm and get windy, they quit, went back to their car, and drove home...


Just as expected! :lol:


----------



## hansonb4 (Aug 17, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> Somebody did post about a trial they did.... If I remember correctly they started a hike home, it began to storm and get windy, they quit, went back to their car, and drove home...


That was me! The first time I went out and the storm came flying in. There was a ton of lightening and yes, I left. I also noted that I needed to add bug spray to my summer kit! After that I went back, tried and succeeded on several occasions.


----------



## hansonb4 (Aug 17, 2014)

Dark Jester said:


> "Sorry for such a long message..."
> 
> No, thanks for sharing your ideas.
> Have you considered Medical, Field Sanitation, Unfriendlies, dealing with children in these conditions; sleep deprivation, fatigue, OpSec?


Yes, I have. My kids are almost self-sufficient at ages 17,15 and 12. Yes, they still need help but no hand-holding like a small child. Field sanitation? Yes - TP, alcohol-based wipes, etc... Medical - yes, I have cobbled together a good kit. I have a subset in my car which I can dump into my GHB and the rest at home.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

hansonb4 said:


> Yes, I have. My kids are almost self-sufficient at ages 17,15 and 12. Yes, they still need help but no hand-holding like a small child. Field sanitation? Yes - TP, alcohol-based wipes, etc... Medical - yes, I have cobbled together a good kit. I have a subset in my car which I can dump into my GHB and the rest at home.


What's the plan to keep the toilets flushing?

Also having the knowledge of outhouse and latrine construction is handy.


----------



## Dark Jester (Jun 8, 2014)

hansonb4 said:


> Yes, I have. My kids are almost self-sufficient at ages 17,15 and 12. Yes, they still need help but no hand-holding like a small child. Field sanitation? Yes - TP, alcohol-based wipes, etc... Medical - yes, I have cobbled together a good kit. I have a subset in my car which I can dump into my GHB and the rest at home.


I want to pursue a point, but don't want to seem like I'm picking on you...

But, in regards to Field Sanitation as Arklatex suggested, what do you do if there is no running water and you are stuck in an urban location? What about running out of TP and wipes?
In regards to your Medical Kit, how did you decide on what to include in it? Do you have medical experience? THAT is always helpful even if you know only Red Cross Basic First Aid.
Hard to quantify, but how well are you prepared to deal with your children in a crisis situation when sleep deprivation, fatigue and "cabin fever" comes into play? I'm really curious about this as I have no children and wonder how it influences a parent...


----------



## hansonb4 (Aug 17, 2014)

Dark Jester said:


> I want to pursue a point, but don't want to seem like I'm picking on you...
> 
> But, in regards to Field Sanitation as Arklatex suggested, what do you do if there is no running water and you are stuck in an urban location? What about running out of TP and wipes?
> In regards to your Medical Kit, how did you decide on what to include in it? Do you have medical experience? THAT is always helpful even if you know only Red Cross Basic First Aid.
> Hard to quantify, but how well are you prepared to deal with your children in a crisis situation when sleep deprivation, fatigue and "cabin fever" comes into play? I'm really curious about this as I have no children and wonder how it influences a parent...


You are not picking on me; I have left some things unspoken. I will have 40 oz of water to walk 40 miles, plus any streams and such. I have a couple of water purification tablets in my kit. That, the TP and the wipes is more than enough to get me home, IMHO.

With respect to FAK, I volunteer in an ER, I was a scout and I have done some reading. Can I perform surgery? No. Can I put on a tourniquet, can I close a wound? Yes.

With respect to the kids, we will have to deal with that as it hits. If SHTF leads to utter breakdown, well, I am not planning for that. I am making due with what I see as most likely: dirty bomb, localized attack, short / medium term grid go down, etc... That I feel pretty good about.


----------

